

Linus Torvalds on Google+ - kamikaza
https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts

======
phren0logy
I read this headline to mean "Linus Torvalds' thoughts on Google+" which led
me to expect a usenet or blog post. Rather, this appears to be his personal
page on Google+.

If possible, could the title please be revised to something more descriptive
like "Linus Torvalds' profile page on Google+"

------
cb372
Wow, that's the first time I've ever seen a photo of Linus. Not how I imagined
him at all. So... normal. I always imagined him with a Stallman beard.

~~~
tzs
Not only does Linus lack a proper Unix beard, I didn't see a single Unix beard
(and only one beard of any kind) among any of the people in his public
circles.

Also no beards among the people who have Linus in their circles.

~~~
robtoo
Don't worry, Alan Cox will be along eventually to make up for it.

<http://www.google.com/images?q=alan+cox+linux>

